# Ruby has to have an op



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Just been to the vets this morning. Ruby had a small hernia which has been growing and she had started to yelp when we picked her up so I took her along to the vet and he confirmed it was the hernia giving her pain. He recommended operating as soon as possible so she is going to have it repaired on Monday and to save putting her through 2 ops he will spay her at the same time.

Poor little Ruby - she is only 12 weeks so I am feeling a bit anxious about it all.
Has anyone else had their puppy spayed so young?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Ruby. Sounds like the vet knows what he's doing. Never heard to spaying at 12 weeks, you can always ask for a second opinion, but I'm sure he wouldn't suggest it if it wasn't a good idea. Maybe ask him the pro's and cons of doing it so early and what he thinks of key hole spaying as its less invasive and recovery is much quicker. 

Wishing Ruby well.


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for your concern can't do keyhole surgery because of the hernia repair. The vet seemed pretty confident about doing the spay this early so I'll just have to trust the experts. At least Ruby isn't worried!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me. The vet will be able to use the one incision and only one anesthetic is always a good thing. Plus only one lot of recovery time. Some of the cost may even be able to be recovered on your insurance (which you can't do for spaying).

I hope all goes well and that Ruby bounces back to her old self quickly.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

No point in going through 2 anasthetics, there is always a small risk. Bonnie had to have an eye op when she was quite young so she had an early spay and her microchip the same time. It means they don't have to wear the dreaded lamp shade twice too.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh poor ruby, wishing her a speedy recovery xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Ruby but thank goodness you caught it so quick! Good luck to you both keep us updated.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww, poor little Ruby, I am sure she will feel much better when it is all over.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the vet is making the right decision. It's fairly common for female pups especially to get small hernias. They usually leave them until the spay and spay around 5/6 months, repairing the hernia at the same time. So because the hernia is causing your little pup problems it's best to get it all over with now, the recovery should be the same with the two surgeries as with one. Plenty of post op TLC and she will be perfect. I prefer open surgery options rather than laparoscopies. I am a nurse and from experience I would much rather be opened up than have someone poking around inside me with cameras etc.


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Ruby's op took place yesterday. She was very sore and quite sick yesterday evening and overnight but has perked up well this morning and has eaten and drunk. Still looking very sorry for herself though!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww, I'm sure wee Ruby will bounce back to her old self in no time...
And that's you done with ops... No spay to dread etc. 
Keep us posted on how shes doing xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, I would say trust your vet, one op is better than two, and hernias are often done along with spaying.

It is young, but they recover really fast when they're little, don't worry

Edit: only just saw that she's had the op, that's great, glad she's well 

Ian


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Ahhh poor Ruby, great to hear she did so well. I'm sure she will be going puppy crazy in a few days!

My best friends Shitzu has a little hernia, but luckily her dog was not bothered by it, so the vet is spaying her and removing her hernia at the same time too next month. My friend is really worried, I'll let her know Ruby did great!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, poor little Ruby...I am glad all went well, hope she is herself in no time


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Ruby has had a check up at the vets this morning and all is well. She is much more lively and eating and drinking well. I think the problem will be keeping her quiet for the next few days!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get well soon Ruby.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear Ruby is feeling better it isn't nice to see them poorly but at least you know she is on the road to recovery! Get well soon Ruby


----------

